# NYC player looking for a group in my area!



## p0ison_elf (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello. I live in the Bronx, and Im a somewhat experienced d&d player looking to join a group (preferably 3.5, however 3e is fine) in any of the 5 boroughs. When I say experienced I mean I have played 2nd edition since I was 12, straight until I was 19; thus I have been out of the pen and paper scene for quite some time now. (Im 23). I'm willing to join a campaign late, if you allow, or if you plan on starting one soon, keep me in informed via email,, it's (copy and paste) Rebel_tha_crazy_g0d@yahoo.com. Please address the header as "D&D", or such, so that it doesnt get deleted w/ rest of my spam mail. Thank you for your interest.

Jason


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 5, 2004)

Poison. Come join DND Meetup www.dnd.meetup.com next weekend.


----------

